# Xmas Gift #3



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

I have had so much fun giving Xmas presents let's do one more. This one is for an almost new SX Mini, iJoy 20700 battery and a new sealed Zeus X RTA! Same story as always... Please only X1 in this thread and only if you *need *a Xmas present...

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jp1905 (28/11/19)

X1!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/11/19)

Wow uncle @Rob Fisher serius generosity going on well done and thanks for all that you do.

X1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/11/19)

I know I am fortunate enough to be able to afford my own stuff and cannot include myself but damn I want that setup

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nick_Naidoo (28/11/19)

X1

Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naicker999 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (28/11/19)

x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (28/11/19)

x1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zer0_C00L (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackoWacko (28/11/19)

X1!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/11/19)

Good luck everyone hope none of you are on Santa's, i mean @Rob Fisher's naughty list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (28/11/19)

X1

I've tried, but can't resist this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/19)

X1 soooo nice of you sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NOOB (28/11/19)

Oooooh, nice! X1.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (28/11/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had so much fun giving Xmas presents let's do one more.


Well you have the beard Now where's your hat ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerrieP (28/11/19)

x1 again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/19)

X1 holy crap this is beyond beautiful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/11/19)

PLEASE let my shitty luck take a turn for the better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kylef901 (28/11/19)

So badly want this!

x1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spink (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (28/11/19)

X1
Absolute Legend the man is!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abdur786 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spongebob (28/11/19)

X1

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve Claassen (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (28/11/19)

Stunning Rob! (Does this mean you are back to using the Mirage as your fishing mod?).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faheem777 (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (28/11/19)

X1.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (28/11/19)

X1 PPPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEEEE

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hakhan (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/11/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/19)

Asterix said:


> Stunning Rob! (Does this mean you are back to using the Mirage as your fishing mod?).



The Dani Mini's always go fishing with me these days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (28/11/19)

X1
  

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir (28/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (28/11/19)

X1

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baj (29/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (29/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Salute obviously @Rob Fisher, what a top bloke and those that are ruling themselves out putting their messages. But most of all i salute those that despite seeing some X1's followed by messages of influence that will have absolutely no influence on your main man Mr @Rob Fisher are disciplined and simply put X1!

I do really hope the winner is someone who simply posted X1!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Nilton (29/11/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KarlDP (29/11/19)

X1


----------



## alex1501 (29/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Salute obviously @Rob Fisher, what a top bloke and those that are ruling themselves out putting their messages. But most of all i salute those that despite seeing some X1's followed by messages of influence that will have absolutely no influence on your main man Mr @Rob Fisher are disciplined and simply put X1!



LOL. That is more saluting done in one post, then in my entire military service.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (29/11/19)

X1


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/11/19)

x1


----------



## Mr. B (29/11/19)

X1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/19)

Congratulations to @Resistance! Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Please PM me your real names, address, postal code and cell number!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## CashKat88 (29/11/19)

Congrats on the win @Resistance  @Rob Fisher, You Rock!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance !!
Enjoy it bud

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Skillie@23 (29/11/19)

The Cape town guys are lucky 
Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stillwaters (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance, and Merry Christmas. Thanks @Rob Fisher for your generous heart, making Christmas wishes come true

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance, many happy vapes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance 
Awesome @Rob Fisher



.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (29/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance  lol already posted!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## alex1501 (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance  and big  @Rob Fisher for organizing such beautiful gifts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (29/11/19)

This is truely Awesome.
Thanks @Rob Fisher for this wonderfull gift.
May your kind hearted spirit leave behind a legacy.
I will start dusting the Xmas tree later tonight and put it up in the morning.
Thanks all for the wishes.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (29/11/19)

Enjoy it @Resistance !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/11/19)

@Resistance since we know each other so long, i propose a joint custody of the mod. Ill take weekends and you Mon to Fri. Ill make sure to drop him off on Sundays by 19:00. I think its fair

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance , enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/19)

@Resistance don't forget to PM me your details!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance well deserved. Awesome man glad for you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/19)

Congratulations @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

alex1501 said:


> Congratulations @Resistance  and big  @Rob Fisher for organizing such beautiful gifts.


That's almost as many grinning faces as salutes i gave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Devon Strydom (30/11/19)

x1

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (30/11/19)

Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
The gift arrived, but there's either a mistake or you're still the legend.

I received the SX mini +battery + a Zues X tank. Complete with spares and in pristine condition.


This gift means a lot to me, really!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## antonherbst (3/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher
> The gift arrived, but there's either a mistake or you're still the legend.
> 
> I received the SX mini +battery + a Zues X tank. Complete with spares and in pristine condition.
> ...



The legend of a giant strikes again. @Resistance enjoy the combo and what a stellar awesome gesture coming from @Rob Fisher to give setups away as gifts. Just shows us what this community is like.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

antonherbst said:


> The legend of a giant strikes again. @Resistance enjoy the combo and what a stellar awesome gesture coming from @Rob Fisher to give setups away as gifts. Just shows us what this community is like.



I never expected a full kit, but I'm ecstatic

I got one.
Wicked already...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)

Uncle @Rob Fisher you are truly a LEGEND Thank you for everything you do on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 184493
> 
> Uncle @Rob Fisher you are truly a LEGEND Thank you for everything you do on the forum



Thank you @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you @MrGSmokeFree!


Only a pleasure Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (4/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (5/12/19)

LMAO their's always one!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/12/19)

What a guy! Thank you for the person that you are Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (21/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## <(MK)> (22/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ronan (30/12/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had so much fun giving Xmas presents let's do one more. This one is for an almost new SX Mini, iJoy 20700 battery and a new sealed Zeus X RTA! Same story as always... Please only X1 in this thread and only if you *need *a Xmas present...
> View attachment 184049
> View attachment 184050
> View attachment 184051


X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ronan (30/12/19)

X1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (30/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/12/19)

Ronan said:


> X1




Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/19)

Present given. Thread closing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

